# How Much Do You Feed Your Dog?



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Just a random thread. I like to see what others are feeding their dogs, how much, different activity levels, etc.

Lately, I've been feeling like Jackson always wants more food. I'm not sure if it's just because he really likes it. But I don't want to over-feed, but I don't want him to really hungry either. He's not the kind of dog who will eat everything I pour in the bowl really quickly or anything... if I left 1 cup of kibble out in his bowl, I doubt he'd eat it all for example. He typically will eat dry food when he's hungry (now when it comes to treats and people food, he could eat that all day :tongue1

Anyways... I'd like to compare.

Food: Acana
Kcal/cup: Approx 430 kcal/cup 
Weight: 16lbs 
Ideal Weight: 15/16lbs
Activity: Moderate-Very Active 
Amount of food: 2/3 cup per day of kibble (about one spoonful of Weruva wet food among bully sticks and treats).

He's in good shape right now, but definitely shouldn't gain any weight (according to me, LOL) so I don't want him to gain. 

Do you pay attention to kcals, or just your dogs condition, etc? If he seems hungry, I feel like I should just let him eat, but of course want to keep an eye on his weight.

Sometimes I see people feeding their 50lb dogs the amount that is suggested for my 16lb dog! (I know amounts are over-estimated, but sometimes it just seems like it'd be sooo little) yet a lot of smaller dogs (yorkies I "know") are fed sometimes up to 3/4 cup per day and in shape!


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Food: Blue Wilderness Salmon
Kcal/cup: Approx 415 kcal/cup 
Weight: 76lbs 
Ideal Weight: 75/76lbs
Activity: Moderate-Active
Amount of food: 4 heaping cups per day of kibble (with treats throughout the day)

He probably gets around 5 now that I think about the heaping cups. But depending on how much excersize he gets he does get skinny on that amount. If he looks skinny I'll just add in more, but I do go by kcals. He's always needed at least 1,740 a day to maintain his weight.


----------



## kaliberknl (May 9, 2012)

If I fed Dharma all that she wanted, she'd be a whale  I feed a set amount and monitor. My guys are now eating a mix of Acana and Orijen. Rachel's ideal weight is 42 lb. She dropped to 38 lb when battling Lyme's disease last winter. When I switched to the Champion foods, I originally gave her 1.5 cups/day and she gained 7 lb - up to 45 lb in 2 months. I gave her a cup/day for a while and she is at a good weight now so up to 1.25 cups/day. Dharma is 60 lb and also started looking chunky on 3 cups/day so she is down to 2 cups/day. Fresco is also 60 lb but he exercises much more chasing wildlife and his daughter inside the fenced yard so he is getting 2.5 cups/day. Dolce is a 13 month old setter so she rarely sits still. She has maintained her ideal 50 lb weight on 3 cups/day. They are trained almost daily with small amounts of cheese, hot dogs and the like. Counting calories really doesn't work. Digestibility really varies from one brand to another. Wellness Core is supposed to be high calorie yet Dharma and Fresco were both getting 4 cups/day and Dolce was thin on 5 cups/day.


----------



## Jeriram (Mar 26, 2012)

I feed my Scotties 1 cup of TOW a day. They are two years old and weight 20/21 lbs, which is within their normal range. Of course they also get treats!


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Food: Acana
Kcal/cup: 425 kcal/cup
Weight: 15lbs
Ideal Weight: 15, maybe 14lbs
Activity: Moderate
Amount of food: He's currently getting two heaping tablespoons plus a spoonful or so of wet food (wellness stews).

When he was on TOTW and not getting any training treats (because my parents don't train him) he was getting 1/2 cup plus wet. Now on Acana and because he's getting training treats for barking out the window and for reactivity on walks he is getting less. His weight is perfect or near perfect, he could probably loose a little bit and be more perfect but honestly I think he needs to be more fit as opposed to thinner. No normal person would think he has to drop weight, just us crazy dog people lol.

I don't pay attention to calories, just his condition. Luckily he's not one to ask for dinner, he eats when you feed him and he doesn't ask for more. If he did I htink my parents would be strongly opposed to me feeding him with a tablespoon lol, mom was horrified when I said I was going to use that as the scoop instead of the 1/4 cup (though she always tells me the treats I'm giving him are going to make him fat...people always blame treats, never meal sizes). but luckily he never acts like he's starving.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Uno

Right now he's on horizon legacy salmon
422 KCAL/CUP
Weight: 70 lbs
ideal weight: 68-70
activity: lazy ( he gets about 1.5 hours of walking a day, less lately due to heat)
amount fed: 2 cups a day

Indy
Food: natures logic
(345 kcal/cup)
weight: 22 lbs
ideal: about the same
Activity: mostly low with some spurts of energy. He gets about the same amount of walking as Uno, plus running around the yard
amount fed: 1 cup split in 2 meals

I mostly pay attention to protein/fat instead of calories and adjust accordingly.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Patch- 1 cup a day split between two meals. Earthborn Holistics Great Plains Feast, not sure on calorie amount, 23lbs and that is ideal. Emma- 3 cups total split in two meals. same food, 65-70lbs ideal 70. I have not weighed her recently though.


----------



## dr tim (Mar 27, 2011)

Here is a question: how do you know if you are feeding too much or too little? Sometimes the simplest things are just that simple. What are your thoughts?


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

If I am feeding to much they gain weight, too little they get under weight.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Pongo and Circe get 1/3 cup a day. Both are around 22lbs and could stand to loose a pound or 2, but cut them back anymore and they get grumpy! 

Rocky and Jack get 1 cup a day. Rocky is around 25lbs and Jack is 18lbs. Both good weights

Ronon and Casper gets 3 cups a day. Casper is 118lbs and Ronon is 76lbs. Both decent weights, but could tone up some. 

Ripley gets 1 3/4 cup and is 70lbs. Could stand to loose a little. 

Pongo, Circe, Jack, Rocky and Casper are eating Earthborn Meadows Feast with 400kcal/cup 
Ronon- Earthborn Primitive with 445kcal/cup
Ripley Fromm Classic with 404kcal/cup

In about another week or so when we finish the bags, Pongo, Circe and Casper are going to Acana Duck and Barlett Pear and the rest are going to try Nutrisource Lamb grain free. 

Jack is the only one I would say is truly active. The others are all getting older and don't do much unless we go hiking and then they are extremely active, but most days, other than playing in the yard, they don't do much. Jack is a busy body always into something or pestering someone! 

Don't give a lot of treats. If we do, it is usually carrots or fruit. Also supplement with fresh foods, but reduce kibble on those days.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

Lucy - food - Fromm Salmon Tunalini kibble (sometimes Pinnacle grain free Salmon kibble) topped with approx. 1 tblsp. Weruva canned. 
kcals - Fromm Salmon 407/cup, Pinnacle Salmon 412/cup
weight - 26 lbs.
ideal weight - 24-26 lbs. I like her at 25 lbs., but the vet says she's in good weight.
activity level - low
amount of food - Lucy gets 2/3 cup a day of kibble topped with canned split into am and pm meals. She also gets a small amount of training treats, like Zuke's minis and a chew treat like Zuke's or Ark Naturals.

Stella - food - same as Lucy's
kcals - same as Lucy's
weight - 18 lbs.
ideal weight - 17-18 lbs. Again, I like her at 17 lbs. but the vet says she's good.
activity level - low
amount of food - Stella gets 1/2 cup a day of kibble topped with the Weruva. She gets the same training treats and chews as Lucy.

Hazel - food - same as above
kcals - same as above
weight - 18 lbs.
ideal weight - 18 lbs.
activity level - low
amount of food - Hazel gets the same as Stella

Laverne - food - same as above
kcals - same as above
weight - 16 lbs.
ideal weight - 15-16 lbs. Again, I like her at 15 lbs. but the vet says she's good.
activity level - low 
amount of food - same as the other Cavaliers

All my dogs do well with the amounts of food they are getting. They eat their meals immediately and don't act hungry. Lucy is 11 years old, Stella is 11.5 years old, Hazel is turning 5 years old and Laverne is turning 7 years old.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

There was a time I could answer this but I'm transitioning to pre made raw so I can't. Fun to see what others answer!


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

When I fed kibble:

TOTW
Boxers
Active
4 cups daily divided into 2 meals

I believe the bag recommended 2-3 cups but it just wasnt enough.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

For the kibble meals of Pompadour, usually one at night and raw in the morning.

He gets like 4 spoons of his kibble and 3 of cooked meat as topper, of kibble I use propac mini-chunk or wellness small breed puppy this is a new bag that I got from my aunt in the usa and he really likes the flavor.

Opss I forgot to add:

He is 8 pounds, and I feed him this amount since if I feed him more he leaves the lefover food on his bowl.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

The last time we had both dogs weighed (approx 1 1/2 months ago) Zio weighed 60 lbs and Cheeney weighed 55.

They both get 2 1/2 cups of EVO Turkey/Chicken per day unless they have put out a lot of calories that day running, hunting, or doing field work. We will supplement the dry food with canned tuna or salmon, or good protein leftovers (pork chops, chicken, etc.) No beef because Zio can't tolerate it.

If we are in full blown field trial season, we may up their basic dry food to 3 cups/day because of the activity level. But we are always careful to keep an eye on their general condition. 

GSPs are VERY active. If we fed them a less calorie-dense dry food they'd probably be up to 4+ cups per day just to keep weight on.


----------



## LindsayMaryland (Jan 4, 2012)

My cocker spaniel is 30 pounds and eats Natural Balance Synergy. She gets two cups a day, one in the morning and one at night. She’s pretty active – we do two walks a day. She enjoys the food so much she’d probably eat more if I gave her more, but keeping her at 2 cups a day like the back of the bag says for her weight works to keep her healthy.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

dr tim said:


> Here is a question: how do you know if you are feeding too much or too little? Sometimes the simplest things are just that simple. What are your thoughts?


Happy belated Canada day everyone. :canada: Back to the grind (meaning sitting in this office chair) I don't need any Hungarian sausage or whey protein today, that's what I am thinking.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

dr tim said:


> Here is a question: how do you know if you are feeding too much or too little? Sometimes the simplest things are just that simple. What are your thoughts?


See the ribs? feeding too little

Can't feel the ribs with gentle pressue? feeding too much


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't know what it is with Boxers then because I've always found the amount isn't enough. Duke eats what is recommended for a 120-130 pound dog! I've always heard working breeds have higher metabolisms, I guess that's it.


----------



## Jordan S. (Feb 2, 2010)

Food: Canidae chicken and rice
Kcal/cup: Approx 468 per cup
Weight: 23lbs 
Ideal Weight: 22-24 lbs
Activity: Moderate 
Amount of food: 2/3 cup per day


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

Emma gets a 1/2 cup each meal during high activity
when she isn't getting the activity she needs she goes down to a 1/4 cup each meal(twice a day)

She also gets 1/2 teaspoon of ACV everyday to keep those pesky buggers off her.


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

BestDoggoneDiet said:


> Hi Jordan,
> 
> I am making a few assumptions. One that your dog is under 7 years old, and two that she is a spayed female. All of these things affect what formula the App chooses.
> 
> ...


wha?
What app are we speaking of?
I think good ol'e trial and error is best in figuring out how much you should be feeding your dog.
Many companies use apps and bags of dog food to tell you how much to feed your dog just to get you to buy more kibble/thus give them more money.
Not to mention, I highly doubt the dog being spayed or neutered would affect the whole amount on how much to feed your dog.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

The app he/she made for sale on the app store and is probably trying to advertise which I don't think is allowed anyway.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

PunkyPug said:


> Not to mention, I highly doubt the dog being spayed or neutered would affect the whole amount on how much to feed your dog.


Actually an animal being altered tends to have a LOT to do with how much it should be fed as it affects their metabolism.


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

BestDoggoneDiet said:


> Trial and error works for many but not for most hence why 50% of dogs are overweight.


No. 50% of dogs are overweight because their owners are too lazy to fix their diet or feed them "people food". Or they think the dog is happy being overweight so they refuse to change their dog's diet.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

BestDoggoneDiet said:


> Actually I was offering to run numbers throughout the App for anyone who was interested to see how much they should feed their dog on their chosen food. Obviously this would be of most benefit to someone with an overweight dog.
> 
> Seemed to me an entirely relevant thing for a discussion forum 'How much should I feed my dog'.


I can appreciate the effort since I am in the same business my self. No, not a vet but online sales and marketing. I actually got several apps myself, non pet related though. I buy a lot of spots where it makes sense, maybe you should do the same here. Just sayin.


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

Juneau
Food: Normally Taste of the Wild
Kcal/cup: 338 - 370 
Food: Currently Before Grain Chicken
Kcal/cup: 385
Weight: 48lbs
Activity: Moderate-Active
Amount of food: 2 cups

Sasha
Food: Normally Taste of the Wild
Kcal/cup: 338 - 370 
Food: Currently Before Grain Chicken
Kcal/cup: 385
Weight: 50lbs
Activity: Low-Moderate
Amount of food: 1 1/2 - 1 3/4 cups

Conker
Food: Before Grain Pork (I rotate brands/formulas every bag)
Kcal/cup: 359 
Weight: 23.6lbs
Ideal Weight: 24
Activity: Very Active
Amount of food: 1 1/2 - 2 cups

Juneau and Sasha are sisters from the same litter. Juneau is very athletic, Sasha not so much. Sasha is a formerly fat dog (20 pounds overweight! Wasn't my fault) but Juneau's always been in pretty great shape. They normally eat Taste of the Wild and I rotate formulas every bag, but right now they are getting Before Grain Chicken since I found a bag on sale for the same price as Taste of the Wild.
The Girls get an egg with their kibble every day. Sometimes I mix in something else, like leftover Conker food or a type of canned he refused to eat. Juneau almost always gets the same amount of food unless a mix other than egg is being added, then I will adjust accordingly. Sasha's varies since she gains weight quite easily, so I flip between 1 1/2 and 1 3/4 cups depending on her body condition, activity, temperature, or mix being used.

Conker is currently going through an immensely picky streak and often doesn't finish his food, that is why he is not at "ideal" weight. In order to maintain his ideal of 24 pounds, he needs to eat 2 cups a day with egg. Same as Juneau, but he's about 3x more active than her and is also 5 years younger. Conker normally eats raw food, but won't touch it so he's getting kibble. I rotate brands/formulas every bag. He does not eat the same brand/formula as the other two due to food intolerances.
Conker either gets an egg or some form of canned (EVO 95%, Before Grain 95%, etc.) mixed in with his kibble. The amount of kibble depends on the mix being used.


----------



## Justapup (Jul 9, 2012)

I currently feed StarPro. I have 5 Dogs. Snow, Jud, Koi, Fat Dog (Who gets fed Pedigree) and Zeus.

Snow is fed 2 cups a day. Every morning. She is currently 45 LBS.
Jud gets fed 2 cups a day. One in the morning and One at night. He currently weighs 42 LBS.
Koi gets fed 1/2 a cup every day. Mornings. She weighs about 10 LBS.
Zeus is 3-4 cup a day. Every morning ... He weighs a lot. At least 100 LBS.
Fat Dog is on a Weight loss program. He probably weighted about 20 pounds. He is a Chi mix. About 3 months ago he was being fed 2 packets of Pedigree soft food and free fed people food and dog treats when he wanted it. He not only gets fed one packet of Pedigree soft food a day every morning. He has shown much improvement slowly in his weight. He probably weighs 15 LBS now. Still have some to go.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Justapup said:


> I currently feed StarPro. I have 5 Dogs. Snow, Jud, Koi, Fat Dog (Who gets fed Pedigree) and Zeus.
> 
> Snow is fed 2 cups a day. Every morning. She is currently 45 LBS.
> Jud gets fed 2 cups a day. One in the morning and One at night. He currently weighs 42 LBS.
> ...


Never heard of that food, did a search, not a food I'd feed.


----------



## Justapup (Jul 9, 2012)

I know I plan on changing foods soon. It's actually better then what I was feeding them so. But as soon as I find a good distributor around here I will be changing to Evo.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Echo is a 55lb PWD (should be more like 47lbs) and I recently cut back her food to a rounded 1 cup daily plus 4 T (split into 2 meals) of The Honest Kitchen as a topper.
She is spayed, and since then has been very prone to put on weight. She eats Acana Pacifica currently.

Lexi and Darby are bichons, 20 and 14lbs repectively, both nice and lean (Darby has bilateral severe hip displaysia so need to keep her lean) both get 1/2 cup dry plus 2T THK daily, split into 2 meals.

Cookie is a long coat chihuahua who should be 4 pounds, currently is 4.8lbs, and who came to me at nearly 6 lbs a couple months ago! She gets 1/4 cup plus 1 teaspoon THK daily split into 2 meals.

In addition to this, they get healthy leftovers (meats, veggies), and RMBs twice weekly for teeth. 

It's interesting seeing how much other dogs eat, as we've been really struggling with Echo's weight lately! Now I know other 50lb dogs eat much less than the bag of food says to feed.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Shamrockmommy said:


> Echo is a 55lb PWD (should be more like 47lbs) and I recently cut back her food to a rounded 1 cup daily plus 4 T (split into 2 meals) of The Honest Kitchen as a topper.
> She is spayed, and since then has been very prone to put on weight. She eats Acana Pacifica currently.
> 
> Lexi and Darby are bichons, 20 and 14lbs repectively, both nice and lean (Darby has bilateral severe hip displaysia so need to keep her lean) both get 1/2 cup dry plus 2T THK daily, split into 2 meals.
> ...


If it's any help, we adopted an obese dog. We put her on Wellness Cores reduced fat and it did the trick! She had arthritis and bilateral hip dysplasia so walks couldnt' happen for her for quite awhile as she could barely move. Might be worth looking into.


----------

